# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  Nokia 1200

## rachid218

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، 
أحتاج هاتف nokia 1200 فهل منكم من لديه هذا النوع .

----------

